# Hey y'all from GA



## GaEquineLover (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey everyone. I am brand new to this site. I live in North Georgia. I have been around horses on and off my whole life. I am coming back into them now after a few years. I am excited to be back among the creatures that make my heart calm. I look forward to reading/posting/learning more! I hope this go around to actually end up teaching/training. I hope to be attending one of John Lyons' courses in the coming year. I no longer own a horse, but hopefully that will change soon. The economy has NOT helped things in the way of having extra money for that! 
I'll post pics as I get them. I look forward to hearing from all of you, especially those fellow Georgians!
Happy Trails!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there welcome!!! Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## GaEquineLover (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! I think I will. Everyone seems so nice. There is so much useful information here. I love it already!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yes very much, and reply's are usually pretty quick as well.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## GaEquineLover (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for making me feel so welcome! I am glad to be here. Look forward to a long relationship with y'all! 
Happy trails!


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey!! 

You started out your post like mine! Iam also from north georgia but on the other side from you (gainesville/ flowery branch) My husband has some family over in cartersville though. Im getting back into the horse world too! and it brings back so many fun and exciting memories! 

anna


----------



## GaEquineLover (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Anna! Nice to meet you, fellow Georgian! Yes, it does bring back memories. I'm glad to be a part of this Forum. Hope to see you around! 
And thanks to all who've made me feel welcome!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm from GA! Gwinnet Co. Nice to see some fellow Georgians


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome !


----------



## GaEquineLover (Nov 17, 2009)

Well Hey Sunny! I was in Gwinnett County all this weekend for the PBR at Gwinnett Place Arena. We had a blast! Yes, it's nice to meet our neighbors!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ha ha, looks like we have more Georgians hanging around the forum then I thought.  I'm from Laurens Country, but I tend to drift all around south GA.

Anyway, welcome to the forums! I hope you find all the information you need and meet some more of the great people here!


----------



## amende (Nov 20, 2009)

how was the PBR? I was going to go!!


----------



## GaEquineLover (Nov 17, 2009)

It was alot of fun. We were actually volunteers for TEAMPBR, so we worked before the show and during intermission, but we got to see most of it. It was GREAT! Guilherme Marchi won. Although I was watching the horse that coralled the bull most of the time!! Man, that horse was trained VERY well!


----------

